
Ask HN: Learning Go? - hnapps
Has anyone found a great online program &#x2F; course &#x2F; resource for learning Go? Coming from a complete beginner level.<p>I found various one-off beginner videos, but nothing that is all connected, and nothing of particularly great quality. Is there something more structured that some HNers can recommend?
======
albumdropped
A Tour of Go [https://tour.golang.org](https://tour.golang.org)

Todd McLeod on YouTube
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCElzlyMtkoXaO3kFa5HL0Xw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCElzlyMtkoXaO3kFa5HL0Xw)

Go by example [https://gobyexample.com/](https://gobyexample.com/)

Go Documentation [https://golang.org/doc/](https://golang.org/doc/)

50 Shades of Go: Common Mistakes for New Devs
[http://devs.cloudimmunity.com/gotchas-and-common-mistakes-
in...](http://devs.cloudimmunity.com/gotchas-and-common-mistakes-in-go-
golang/)

Two Free Books [http://www.golang-book.com/](http://www.golang-book.com/)

Build Web Applications with Go [https://github.com/astaxie/build-web-
application-with-golang](https://github.com/astaxie/build-web-application-
with-golang)

Not really aimed at beginners, but Francesc Campoy's YouTube channel is really
good. Just for Func.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_BzFbxG2za3bp5NRRRXJSw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_BzFbxG2za3bp5NRRRXJSw)

For more advanced topics, anything by Kelsey Hightower. There are several of
his conference talks online.

~~~
hnapps
Thanks a lot!!

------
aalhour
When I decided to learn Golang I picked up the "Introducing Go" book
([https://www.amazon.com/dp/1491941952](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1491941952)),
which is a long tutorial with good exercises at the end of each chapter. It
was what I was looking for, a long enough book to give me a taste of what the
language is like so that I can decide whether to pick it up for a serious
project or not.

Good luck!

